# It's Raining!



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, Thank you Lord for sending us this lovely rainy day!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

check this out

:angry: :veryangry: 
http://www.wunderground.com/radar/radbl ... 9&smooth=0


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, it's Hannah of course, at least she's not swirling anymore! I'm still  ing the rain!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Love the site btw.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Di, I do know how you feel. We went like three months with HOT HOT HOT weather and no rain at all. All the pastures were dried up and gone. No one was able to cut hay because there was just no growth, then we all prayed for it, added it to the prayer list at Church and the Lord answered our prayers. 
It rained for 12 days straight and then every thing was flooding. We lost most the garden because the roots and all were drowning. But out pastures are beautiful green and I had some people call and tell me they are able to cut some hay after all.
I guess next time we will pray and ask the good lord to spread it out a little. Now it has not rained or anything in over two weeks again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:angry: :veryangry: :doh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's been dry but not nearly as bad as last year. Luckily we were able to bale roughly 4 fields of hay I think.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Barely a spit here Di!! Defintely not enough at all......blow some of that this direction would ya Stacey? I'd gladly take an all day steady rain for the next 3-4 days over this dry hard ground and brown drying grass.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Liz! We had the most beautiful rainy day! My kid & wife visited from Pittsburgh, and there must be 4-5 inches of rain in the gauge! Sorry Stacey, but I have to say, I love this! I think it's just today though, as they are calling for sun tomorrow.

I am glad we had a mild summer, it was only hot, hot, hot, for about 3 weeks, but not in a row, so we had many cool days in between, I hardly used the a/c this summer.

Lori, sorry you had all your rain in one long spell, but at least you got it, last year was way to dry for most of the country! So, I guess we got the dry spell this year. 

I'm so grateful we got the rain without all the wind the rest of the south east is getting. I hope everybody makes it through without to much destruction. 

Looks like Chelsey got out just in time, looks like the Carolinas got hit this time.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, lots of rain here. :wahoo: But it's messing up my Direct TV! :angry:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

What do you do when you can't watch tv on a rainy day?LOL


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

this is What hanna did to us- I thought it was so funny!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy did we get slammed hard with rain.

I got soaked coming out of the bowling alley --- my umbrella inverted on itself so I gave up! And the parking lot was a stream. Then at my friends apartment complex I got even more soaked! took me hours and hours to dry out - i had no change of clothes


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

heathersboers said:


> this is What hanna did to us- I thought it was so funny!!


Heather, WHAT is that thing in your yard? Hopefully that lone piece of siding won't be too hard to fix. We got about 4" of rain from Gustav but it was much needed and well received. I spent all day yesterday cutting the barnyard grass in the 1 acre backyard. I got tired waiting for it to dry out. Slow going but we got it done. The goats have nice fresh green grass to munch on now.
crocee


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

It's our grill upside down :ROFL:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Not enough  this morning. That just goes to show that some things are totally unrecognizable when not in the proper configuration :ROFL: . 
Crocee


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No rain here though it did cool down last night and we got a good hour or so of wind....really made it rough to eat at our friends birthday party last night!! It was dry but the wind took plates and cups and made me "eat" my hair a few times as it as whipping around my face :ROFL: 

Sorry you got so wet Stacey...hope you don't catch cold....at least you didn't have your grill upside down in your yard :slapfloor:


----------

